# is weetabix a good cereal



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

is weetabix a good cereal for breakfast?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes as its got a low gi.

you`ll need to add protien tho


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

maidenscotland said:


> is weetabix a good cereal for breakfast?


It all depends really if you like weetabix i suppose

xx


----------

